# What’s on your ice fishing trips bucket list?



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Where do you want to ice fish before you bite the dust?? I’ve thought quite a bit about it and as I get older there’s a few places I’d like to travel and a few new species I’d love to target.

Here’s mine in no particular order
-Lake Cascade, Idaho
-Lake Simcoe, Canada
-Fort Peck, Montana
-Henry’s Lake, Idaho
-Lake Gogebic, UP Michigan
-Red Lake, Minnesota (because my Minnesota friends tell me LOTW is overrated!)
-Devil’s Lake, North Dakota 

I’d really just like to get on any North Dakota slough and hammer shrimp-fed jumbo perch for an entire weekend. Also is a dream to eventually make my way up to Alaska and ice fish anywhere up there. Same with the Northwest Territories/BC.

On the super unrealistic list...I’d love to travel anywhere in Europe to catch Redfin perch.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Both of mine are to chase giant prespawn pike.
Devils lake North Dakota and Chain of lakes in Madison Wisconsin


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The queens side of LSC again. I do not even know a place in our state that would compare.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Petoskey said:


> Where do you want to ice fish before you bite the dust?? I’ve thought quite a bit about it and as I get older there’s a few places I’d like to travel and a few new species I’d love to target.
> 
> Here’s mine in no particular order
> -Lake Cascade, Idaho
> ...


I don't know how good the fishery is any more, but I always thought it would be fun to ice fish the Wisconsin harbors for those monstrous Browns.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> I’d really just like to get on any North Dakota slough and hammer shrimp-fed jumbo perch for an entire weekend.


Me too, link below to vid I watched over the weekend,looks like a great time, lots of public waters to hit up, sum will be bust, some won’t, need almost a week to travel around doin it right tho.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Trying for sheefish in Alaska through 5ft of ice.


----------



## Moritahei (Jan 10, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> Trying for sheefish in Alaska through 5ft of ice.


Ya might need an extension on ur auger!!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

South Dakota monster perch ..... ice
Big Canadian shield lake walleye
Wife wants to fish for Billfish 
Alaskan salmon 

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

The Brainerd Jaycee’s ice fishing contest in Brainerd, Minnesota just for the experience.
Lake Gogebic in the U.P. For perch and walleye.
Green, Crystal or Gull Lakes for smelt.
Lake Superior for whitefish.
Lake Fannie Hooe and Copper Harbor for anything that will bite.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

TK81 said:


> I don't know how good the fishery is any more, but I always thought it would be fun to ice fish the Wisconsin harbors for those monstrous Browns.


I don't wish you an early demise, but you better get over there soon as WI stopped planting the strain of browns a few years ago that made such great ice fishing. You still ice fish for steelhead though in the harbors.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

lake cascade in idaho
not to far from where my son is stationed air force 
2-3 pound perch


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well.....
The way our winters have been lately might be adding Lake St. Clair to that list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Gogebic


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

Devils lake again, Red lake, or Winnipeg.


----------



## J&J'sToy (Mar 13, 2007)

Petoskey said:


> Where do you want to ice fish before you bite the dust?? I’ve thought quite a bit about it and as I get older there’s a few places I’d like to travel and a few new species I’d love to target.
> 
> Here’s mine in no particular order
> -Lake Cascade, Idaho
> ...


I have fished Lake Simcoe , Canada it was awesome . We average 10 t0 11 inch perch, the bigger Perch hit Hard they don't play around.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

TK81 said:


> I don't know how good the fishery is any more, but I always thought it would be fun to ice fish the Wisconsin harbors for those monstrous Browns.


absolutely... this is one of the videos that really made me want to plan a trip there. Looks like an absolute blast


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

woodie slayer said:


> lake cascade in idaho
> not to far from where my son is stationed air force
> 2-3 pound perch


It’s an 8 and a half hour drive from me right now but one day I’ll make the trek for those jumbos. I barely see any dinkers in all the videos I watch from there!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Petoskey said:


> absolutely... this is one of the videos that really made me want to plan a trip there. Looks like an absolute blast


Never had much action at Kenosha where this video was taken. Milwaukee Harbor was our primary spot along with Racine Harbor/Root River.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Had a trip to Lake Gogebic all set up. Then caught the damn virus. Gonna try again soon.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

chemo13 said:


> Had a trip to Lake Gogebic all set up. Then caught the damn virus. Gonna try again soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Bummer...hope you get to feeling better, that’d be a great trip


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m not a ice fisherman, but here are three that should be on any bucket list.

The Black Lake sturgeon spearing day as a warm up in the northern LP

The Lake Winnebago, WI sturgeon spearing day as the full blown sturgeon party

Finally when you’ve worked up to it, the International Eelpout Festival on Leech Lake out of Walker, MN.

None of these are about solitude, but all are great outdoor experiences to share with others.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Munising Bay whitefish on the ice, we have spent a good bit of time in Munising and in the winter the town is beautiful I just never had a chance to get on the bay icefishing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

chemo13 said:


> Had a trip to Lake Gogebic all set up. Then caught the damn virus. Gonna try again soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Get well Doc....


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Lake Winnipeg for the green walleyes

Red Lake

North Dakota for perch, but they have an amazing northern pike fishery there as well

A sleeper state for ice fishing is Iowa. I have friends who go somewhere in northern Iowa every year in February and they catch an amazing variety of fish (panfish, perch, 'eyes, northerns).


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

woodie slayer said:


> lake cascade in idaho
> not to far from where my son is stationed air force
> 2-3 pound perch


Watched some videos. That place looks amazing. Biggest perch I've ever seen

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I caught a 15 3/4 " jumbo perch on Simcoe last year! That was the biggest but multiple perch that curled up both sides of the bottom of a 5 gallon pale. Awesome lake

Sent from my SM-A515U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> Where do you want to ice fish before you bite the dust?? I’ve thought quite a bit about it and as I get older there’s a few places I’d like to travel and a few new species I’d love to target.
> 
> Here’s mine in no particular order
> -Lake Cascade, Idaho
> ...


Devil’s Lake is it for me.


----------

